
Ask HN: Best WFH headset/mic for quiet talker? - wufufufu
My coworker speaks quietly during video conferences and I think the noise cancellation on our conference software and maybe my coworker&#x27;s mic software are causing their sentences to cut out constantly.<p>I&#x27;m currently leaning towards a Blue Yeti because the gain setting seems easy and helpful, but I&#x27;m no audio engineer.
======
user_agent
This is a serious problem. As someone with audio engineering background I can
honestly say that probably only condenser microphones (like those big Yeti
Blue youtubers use) are going to do the job. Contrary to a popular belief the
dynamic ones, even if head mounted, aren't the best idea.

You can buy a cheap condenser mic from China for maybe 30 bucks. It'll be
fine. You'll need an usb audio interface with a phantom power to run it
(another maybe 50 bucks). Or go the easy route and buy an all-in-one usb
condenser mic like Yeti. There are also cheaper options available I'm sure.

But! Before your friend is going to buy something ask him to tinker with his
audio settings. Even the best mic isn't going to save you if you don't have a
control over your audio workflow.

------
sarcasmatwork
turn the volume up when this person talks?

~~~
wufufufu
The software noise cancels their voice because it's too soft -- there's
nothing to turn up.

